# Scindia Steam Navigation Co Ltd The Jalakirti



## Kathleen Donaldson (Jul 1, 2005)

Would anyone be able to help me find out the names of the Crew for a voyage this ship made to Liverpool 9th December 1955 to 19th December 1955 The Captain was Dowey any help would be great. Kathy Donaldson Liverpool


----------



## Elise (Mar 31, 2014)

*Dowey*

Hello Im searching for my great grandad Capt. A. E. Dowey which im trying to locate a photo of him. As far as I know he was a captain and worked for Scindia Steam Navigation Co. I dont know what ships he captained except Jalaganga or his crew lists. Any information you have found would be greatly appreciated. I hope you find what you looking for. Cheers


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard Elise.

Hopefully, someone will be able to help you with information about your great grandad. Good luck (Thumb)


----------

